# Shin gaurds with flats?



## WVJon75 (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok so I've ridden clipless for the last 7 years or so and decided to try the Canfield crampon pedals with my new Nimble 9. I ride some pretty technical downs sometimes and like to hit some small jumps of 3-4 feet in height, nothing big. 

I like the grip of the long spikes and they go well with my new 5.10's but if I ever DO slip off the pedals I'm in for a REALLY bad day. Those spikes on the Crampons will make my lower legs look like shark bait in an instant. Do you guys just trust in your pedals/skills or do you wear shin gaurds?


----------



## drapeado (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi mate

I also use flats, shinguards all the time; tried some 661 kyle for some time and it was confy but one day i went down on a steep, really slooooow, a pedal spike cut my shin, 5 stitches and a nasty scar as a souvenir, still love flats though.

I use Fox launch pro for 5 years, time to buy some new ones....


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I've ridden twenty6 pedals for years, and put Crampon Ultimates on my FS bike last summer. The Crampon pins are actually pretty blunt by comparison. I don't worry about it, and they've never cut me.


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

After my answer rove showed me what not so sharp pins can do to my shin, YES, shin guards with flats.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

If I am riding on technical stuff I will wear shinguards with my flats. Not just because of the flats smashing my shins, but the chain ring biting my calf.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll be different here, i dont think shin guards are needed at all, ive really only ever ridden flats, those being straitline defactos, they have long very thin and sharp pins, yes ive sliced my shins to the bone a few times, but it doesnt hurt when your riding and the adrenaline is pumping, shin guards suck big time, hot and cumbersome, i think the only protection worth using is protection to stop serious injury or death, a few slashes on the shins never hurt anybody...
Man up or go home.....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Tone's said:


> I'll be different here, i dont think shin guards are needed at all, ive really only ever ridden flats, those being straitline defactos, they have long very thin and sharp pins, yes ive sliced my shins to the bone a few times, but it doesnt hurt when your riding and the adrenaline is pumping, shin guards suck big time, hot and cumbersome, i think the only protection worth using is protection to stop serious injury or death, a few slashes on the shins never hurt anybody...
> Man up or go home.....


Tone's makes a good point.

Cuts and bruises heal


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Tone's said:


> I'll be different here, i dont think shin guards are needed at all, ive really only ever ridden flats, those being straitline defactos, they have long very thin and sharp pins, yes ive sliced my shins to the bone a few times, but it doesnt hurt when your riding and the adrenaline is pumping, shin guards suck big time, hot and cumbersome, i think the only protection worth using is protection to stop serious injury or death, a few slashes on the shins never hurt anybody...
> Man up or go home.....


I have a leg sleeve, so not overly keen on hacking up my artwork :thumbsup:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Grinderz said:


> I have a leg sleeve, so not overly keen on hacking up my artwork :thumbsup:


LOL, fair enough, your excused for your tats,


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

cyclelicious said:


> Tone's makes a good point.
> 
> Cuts and bruises heal


Jude, i understand why girls wear them, because you guys have loverly, soft, sexy and delicate legs, but guys are different, our legs are made for scares and carnage, shin pads are made for women and guys that shave there legs, (same thing really)......


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Tone's said:


> Jude, i understand why girls wear them, because you guys have loverly, soft, sexy and delicate legs, but guys are different, our legs are made for scares and carnage, shin pads are made for women and guys that shave there legs, (same thing really)......


Tone's you understand women!


----------



## Gp.plus (Oct 31, 2012)

My crampons have bit me twice, neither time was that bad, more of a puncture than a cut. I do wear shin guards for DH though as they are part of my knee pads.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

I ride flats with 5-10's for all my riding, from xc to dh. If Im doing a gnarlier ride that warrants elbow pads/fullface, etc, then ill wear my knee/shin guards. If Im doing easier stuff I dont bother. Havent slammed my shin yet in the latter case.


----------



## Hooligan63049 (Jul 14, 2012)

I had some leftover bmx style UGP shinguards from when I was a teenager, so I wear them when I ride.


Thanks,
Brian.

Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

if you kick a small palm tree with your shins until you kill the nerves, you wont need the shin guards after that.
JCVD Palm Tree - YouTube


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

bigfruits said:


> if you kick a small palm tree with your shins until you kill the nerves, you wont need the shin guards after that.
> JCVD Palm Tree - YouTube


hahahaha, funny stuff bigfruits :thumbsup:


----------



## BGFaubion (Jan 31, 2013)

Somewhat related to pedal strikes on shins. Have any of you been riding flats and had the back of your ankle / calf been torn up? I never seem to notice it until the end of the ride and the damage is done. Wondering if there is any good way to prevent this.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

are you wearing 5.10 shoes? i was skeptical at first (used skate shoes) but have been wearing them for almost 2 yrs now and have had one slip because the sole of my shoe was covered in mud. no shin/calf strikes yet from slips.


----------



## BGFaubion (Jan 31, 2013)

Not as of now. I just purchased some new Patagonia Drifter A/C Gortex. The aren't the ideal shoes for flats, but they have a reinforced Vibram sole that is really tacky. Plus I do a lot of hike-a-bike and wanted something in the middle that would serve both purposes well. I will wait and see if these prevent more pedal slips this weekend and can eliminate scrapes.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Shin guards... Ultimate embarrassment was when my straitline pedals slashed my right calf when I slipped. Though I wear 661 knee shin guards still. They're great. There are enough marks all over them that tell me how worthwhile they are each time I put them on. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

I almost always wear long socks when I ride now. Originally, I got them because I kept getting small bouts of poison oak on my shins while riding my CX bike. Once I started wearing my shin guards, I started wearing them because the slightest amount or rock or dirt between the guards and my legs would drive me instantly insane. The best part though.. Is that they help out with any pedal vs calf encounters. Just having that little buffer or the socks seems to really help quite a bit.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

I haven't used flats before, but I will soon--shoes and pedals are on their way. I will use some shin protection while I trying to learn how to use flats. When (if) it seems I am not having pedal to shin bashing events, I may stop using shin protection.

But I know me--there will be pedal to shin contact while I learn.


----------



## smellurfingers (Aug 18, 2012)

Tone's said:


> I'll be different here, i dont think shin guards are needed at all, ive really only ever ridden flats, those being straitline defactos, they have long very thin and sharp pins, yes ive sliced my shins to the bone a few times, but it doesnt hurt when your riding and the adrenaline is pumping, shin guards suck big time, hot and cumbersome, i think the only protection worth using is protection to stop serious injury or death, a few slashes on the shins never hurt anybody...
> Man up or go home.....


Shin guards are good if you like walking your bike down technical sections, or avoiding drops or ramps, because that's all I see guys with shinguards do.

Shinguards are jewelry.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Shin guards absolutely for me with my Straitline's. I've been hacked up a few times when I wasn't using them with one being a huge hematoma and that was enough. I use the Six Six One Veggie guard (now discontinued) which goes on quick without shoe removal and the velcro wraps also protect the back of the calf. Really don't even notice they are there even in 90+ temps. Also is it just me or do shins take freaking forever to heal and usually leaving a scar as well?


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

skidad said:


> Shin guards absolutely for me with my Straitline's. I've been hacked up a few times when I wasn't using them with one being a huge hematoma and that was enough. I use the Six Six One Veggie guard (now discontinued) which goes on quick without shoe removal and the velcro wraps also protect the back of the calf. Really don't even notice they are there even in 90+ temps. Also is it just me or do shins take freaking forever to heal and usually leaving a scar as well?


Pricepoint has 661 EVO shins on sale for $35.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

crampons chews up my leg today. which shin+knee guard do you guys recommend?


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

fondoo said:


> crampons chews up my leg today. which shin+knee guard do you guys recommend?
> 
> View attachment 802813


Hi Mr. fondoo,

Since you understand the value and benefit of Crampons Pedals you'll love the other two other sides of the equation!

Five Ten | Impact High - Team Black

Dainese - OAK KNEE GUARD HARD LONG - Multisport Summer - America - Inglese

I've got years of experience using these and they're great for light FR or Enduro. I also use the G-Form but just for XC.

Good luck with your search!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## cheezy (Mar 27, 2012)

I got so many pedal bite scars... Shin guards are just too uncomfortable to ride in. Not worth it to me. I'll take the scars. 

Knee guards I wear sometimes though. It really sucks to bang your inner knee on the frame. After that, the ride is almost unbearable with the sharp pains every time you lean on the frame.


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

As a new rider I use Straightline pedals sometimes, but tended to shred my legs more than the trails. Now I ride with Fox Launch Knee/Shin guards. The go all the way to my ankle, are fairly comfortable and light. I recommend them.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

fondoo said:


> crampons chews up my leg today. which shin+knee guard do you guys recommend?
> 
> View attachment 802813


are those merrell hiking shoes? you have the wrong idea. take that money you are going to spend on shin guards and buy some flat sole skate shoes or 5.10s.

if you buy pads for every part of your body that receives a scratch like that youre going to look like a robot. shin pads should come after knee, elbow and even body armor. feel free to negative rep me with no retaliation if im a dick.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

I recently had the opportunity to stare at my shin bone because I didn't bother to put on pads and I don't fancy ever doing that again. . .

I usually wear Specialized Roca Leg Guards








I'm a trail rider and xc racer, and I like flats for tackling huge rocks and small drops. I find that I am much more conservative with clips and usually only wear them for racing and road riding.

I've wrecked in the pads hard several times and pin gouged them lots more and they are starting to show some wear, but my knees and shins are usually pretty happy. They fit really well too, so I don't have to constantly adjust them and they are even wearable on 100 degree days here in Missouri and I usually wear long socks with them.

I still have a huge gash and alot of bruising 2 weeks later. Expecting it to be there for another month. . .


----------

